# Neolamprologus multifasciatus



## MadChemist (Sep 22, 2007)

I picked up 6 multies from Mike at Finatics Aquarium on Friday. They're in a 10G tank with an Aragamax Select substrate and lots of shells. These fish are truly a pleasure to watch; they never cease to entertain with all of their fascinating behaviours. Right now, the dominant male is digging the sand out from under his shells and spitting it into the shells of his tankmates.

For those who haven't heard of them, multies are small shell-dwelling Tanganyikan cichlids which grow between 1-2", making them perfect for those who don't have room for a monster-size aquarium.

Here are some pictures. All the multies are 1" or smaller:

The tiniest one:









O hai, what do you want?









Fine, I will come out for picturz.


















Rawr! Look at my fins!


















I think this is the dominant male:









Here he is up close:









Y hello thar!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol Nice pictures

Do they become territorial with such clear view of other's shells?


----------



## MadChemist (Sep 22, 2007)

They've been getting along pretty well so far.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i love them! :3

I never tried cichlids cause of the room issue but these guys are just adorable and would work!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice! Multies are definitely not territorial. They're actually a colony fish and will "Multi-ply" as much as possible. Most Tanganyika/Shell dweller beginners will start off with Multies and watch them breed and multiply like crazy.  Very nice pictures! I'm actually tempted on setting up a 20g with them but I personally don't want to deal with the fry.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I love them..Didnt know there was such a thing. Does he have more? And are there different colors?


----------



## MadChemist (Sep 22, 2007)

desjardo said:


> I love them..Didnt know there was such a thing. Does he have more? And are there different colors?


He had lots more of them when I was there. There is only one colour of multies.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

nice fish, i might consider getting some


----------



## fins-n-felines (Sep 12, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for sharing, mine will be ready for pick up hopefully this friday ... can't wait!!


----------

